# Angelschein auf Mallorca



## Feldsteiner (3. August 2008)

Hallo
ich fliege nun das dritte Mal auf Malle, bein ersten Mal haben wir geangelt ohne zu wissen das man einen Schein barucht und es war gar nichts. Keine Kontrolle nichts-brauch ich nun diesen Schein oder nicht. Habt ihr euch einen besorgt oder hatte jemand mal Probleme damit das er ohne Schein geangelt hat. Man muß sich nämlich den Schein in Palma holen und da ist gleich eine Urlaubstag flöten. Ich will ja im gesetzlichen Rahmen bleiben aber wie mir scheint haben sich die miesten bisher wenig drum Gedanken gemacht und einfach so geangelt. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das all die Urlauber die ich bisher mit Angel am Strand gesehen habe einen Schein besorgt hatten. Was meint Ihr dazubzw Erfahrungewerte wären nicht schlecht.

Gruss Roland


----------



## Zapper75 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*

Moin Roland,

ich empfehle Dir einen Schein zu holen, kostet 12€ - 15€ p.A. zumindest am Festland (Region Alicante) und erspart Dir eine Menge Ärger. Problem ist, wenn die Guardia Civil dich kontrolliert und die einen schlechten Tag haben, dann biste dein komplettes Geschirr los. Die nehmen alles mit und das bekommste auch nicht wieder. Kann also in Einzelfällen schon recht teuer werden.

Generell wird aber eher selten kontrolliert. Ich wurde in Spanien erst ein einziges Mal in ~10 Jahren kontrolliert und bin fast jeden Sommer da unten (meine Eltern leben da).

Gruß Zapper


----------



## floxfisch (11. August 2008)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*

Tach zusammen,
hat denn zufällig jemand auch ne Ahnung ob man einen deutschen Schein braucht um die Erlaubnis zu bekommen? Wir fahren demnächst auch mit Freunden auf die Insel und da wollten wir dann auch mal zusammen Angeln gehen, allerdings hat mein Kumpel keinen Angelschein da er sonst nicht so der Angler ist.
Na ja und das es den Schein nur in Palma gibt ist auch ziemlich blöd, in Angelläden, so wie bei uns, ist da wohl nichts zu machen oder? Zumindest weis ich, dass es einen Angelladen in dem Ort gibt wo wir hinfahren.
Also falls jemand da genaueres weis wäre ich für entsprechende Infos dankbar.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Zapper75 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*

http://www.spanien-abc.com/Angeln_in_Spanien.996.0.html

Soweit ich das herausgelesen habe brauchst Du keinen. Kann auf der Insel natürlich wieder anders sein, glaube ich aber nicht.

Gruß Zapper


----------



## floxfisch (12. August 2008)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*

Verwirrung greift um sich, hier steht das man eine Genehmigung braucht:

http://www.vivamallorca.com/tipps_infos/fischen.php

Was ist denn nun richtig? Hab zwar auch schon reichlich im INet gesucht aber wirklich was brauchbares oder Infos einer offiziellen Stelle findet man nicht. Hier im AB gabs das Thema ja glaube ich auch schon mal, gab aber auch nicht wirklich viel her.

Hmm...also nicht wirkich schlauer als vorher.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Zapper75 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*

Ja klar eine Genehmigung brauchst Du, steht in dem von mir gepostet Artikel ja auch. Aber Du brauchst keinen deutschen oder ähnlichen Fischereischein. Darum gings ja in Deiner Frage. Eine Genehmigung brauchst Du fast immer.

Gruß Zapper


----------



## floxfisch (13. August 2008)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*

Ah O.K. dann hab ich das nur missverstanden., obwohl meine Frage ja eigentlich eindeutig war...na ja egal vewirrt halt#c

Blöd ist aber, dass es auf Mallorca wirklich nur in Palma die Genehmigung gibt, kann im Zweifel dann wirklich eine ganz schöne Gurkerei werden die einem einen ganzen Urlaubs(angel)tag versaut. Na mal sehen, ich werde als erstes mal bei dem Angelladen in unserem Ort fragen, vielleicht können die ja sogar eine Genehmigung besorgen.

floxfisch


----------



## Zapper75 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*

Ich würde es halt im Ayuntamiento (Rathaus) deines Ortes bzw. bei der Touristen Info probieren. Das wären meine ersten Anlaufstellen.

Gruß Zapper


----------



## floxfisch (14. August 2008)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*

Jo werde ich dann auch mal probiern. Rathaus gibts zwar in dem kleinen Ort nicht, aber ne Touriinfo hab ich letztes Jahr glaube ich gesehen.
Hauptsache man kann sich ggf. den Weg nach Palma sparen, denn das ist, wie schon erwähnt, eine eher lästige Sache.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## drusha (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*

Tag mit einander, Ich fliege auch nach Malle und will angeln,
 hab im Internet zur Thema Angelschein das hier gefunden:

http://www.xl-mallorca.com/angeln-auf-mallorca.html

Ich finde sehr informativ und für die  Spanisch können auch praktisch.

 Gruß Drusha


----------



## Ramona (9. September 2012)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*



drusha schrieb:


> Tag mit einander, Ich fliege auch nach Malle und will angeln,
> hab im Internet zur Thema Angelschein das hier gefunden:
> 
> http://www.xl-mallorca.com/angeln-auf-mallorca.html
> ...


Großes Dankeschön für den Link  
Seit Wochen schlage ich mich mit diesem Problem herum und nun ist alles ganz einfach geworden. Die klugen Sprüche meiner Kollegen haben sich damit als Quark erwiesen. Einfach Klasse !!!!
Nun muss ich nur noch herausfinden, ob meine Teleskopangel im Koffer verstaut akzeptiert wird oder ob diese als Sondergepäck kostenpflichtig gemacht wird.


----------



## floxfisch (11. September 2012)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*

Also ich hatte die letzen Urlaube auch immer die Angel im Koffer bzw. in der Reisetasche, hat nie einer was gesagt.......alles was in den Koffer passt kann man, denke ich, mitnehmen, egal ob Sportsachen etc. Nur keinen Sprengstoff oder ähnliches
Ich habe sogar immer mehrere Küchenmesser eingepackt (in den meisten Ferienbuden kann man ja auf den Messern nach Honolulu reiten aber schneiden ist nicht drin), auch noch nie was gewesen.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Garfish (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*

Hier findet Ihr eine prima Anleitung (auf deutsch!), wie Ihr den Angelschein für Mallorca online beantragt: https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeln-spanien/angelschein-fuer-mallorca


----------



## latino2000 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*

Super, vielen Dank! #6



Garfish schrieb:


> Hier findet Ihr eine prima Anleitung (auf deutsch!), wie Ihr den Angelschein für Mallorca online beantragt: https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeln-spanien/angelschein-fuer-mallorca


----------



## robi_N (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*

Eine aktuellere Version für den Angelschein auf Mallorca gibt es auch hier:


http://köderschlacht.de/angelschein-fuer-mallorca/


Beste Grüße


----------



## Mett (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*

sollte alle Fragen klären:

http://xn--kderschlacht-4ib.de/angelschein-fuer-mallorca/


----------



## lipgrip (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*



robi_N schrieb:


> Eine aktuellere Version für den Angelschein auf Mallorca gibt es auch hier:
> 
> 
> http://köderschlacht.de/angelschein-fuer-mallorca/
> ...



Frage: Ist das jetzt der Angelschein für die Balearen oder wirklich nur für Mallorca. Oder bessere Frage: Nutze ich für Ibiza das gleiche Formular?


----------



## Mett (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angelschein auf Mallorca*

steht ja alles in der Anleitung |uhoh:|uhoh:

"*Wichtiger* *Hinweis:* Wenn Du hier Mallorca auswählst, darfst Du mit deinem Angelschein trotzdem auf allen Inseln der Balearen angeln."


----------

